# Great Halloween Recipe Site



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

I found this site years ago and it remains one of my favorites.

http://www.britta.com/Hw/hwr.html


----------



## Ghostluva (Mar 2, 2011)

Love her! Her book is great too!!


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Agreed great site!!!


----------

